# Cooking Natural instinct food



## Miimii21 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi all. I’ve been looking at trying the raw food and switch from dry kibble. I’m not too comfortable with raw food cos of Samonella etc etc. Can I buy and cook them before feeding my dog?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Most of the premade raw foods contain bone which will be made dangerous by cooking so not generally a good option. You can homecook but you need to make sure all nutrients are covered so it is not easy especially for a growing puppy


----------



## MrMotivations (Mar 14, 2015)

Miimii21 said:


> Hi all. I’ve been looking at trying the raw food and switch from dry kibble. I’m not too comfortable with raw food cos of Samonella etc etc. Can I buy and cook them before feeding my dog?


I too looked into that, with sound advice from a friend who specializes in animal nutrition. It ain't a great idea. Better is something like we have in the states, "Fresh Pet". They have the correct mineral formulation balanced for your pet, something very difficult for an individual to accomplish without hunting the components, scaling them per pet, etc. Some kennels successfully do this, but their staff is likely more than one.


----------



## Tracy12 (Mar 12, 2021)

Try butternut box. It's cooked fresh food. It's sent in small frozen pouches and you defrost and use when needed. Fill in the questionnaire and they will tell you how much you need. Also there is normally discount codes on the Internet for %of your first order.


----------

